# So Shuckins calls me insane, Well Look here!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So Ron took my cigars like a man but for some reason he started muttering pudding over and over, I think it is rumored they had to shock him using one of the electric do dads like for your heart. :ask:

I am still trying to figure out the pudding he must really like pudding which is why I appreciate that he shared some of his with me, well look here?










Opp I should start over first I got this and yeah I though puddin 










Then Ron being such a good friend knew I would share my puddin with Elvis so he sent Elvis his own type of puddin :juggle:









So then Ron likes his puddin so much I guess he has to protect it and must figure I needed to protect mine too so he sent these big as Tennessee Toothpicks :hat:










So now we each Elvis and I have our own version of Puddin and we are ready to defend it against the puddin mafia :thumb:
So he must have figured I shared stuff I liked so he would to so he sent some of his and now my favorite cigars. I happen to know he loves these and he, I and Justin all have been looking for them so I think that heart shocking thing made him want to share.:smokin:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So cool all done and I can sit back and have a smoke being home sick again I need to relax but know the box is still heavy so I reach in up to my elbow to grab expecting maybe a mousetrap or something but no I find these instead. I should include they are way better than a mousetrap or even puddin


































And all together sorry it takes to pages to show it all!










Ron all that good stuff you said back atcha great friend always there for me when I need an ear or advice I thank you brother and love ya like a brother, but just know I am keeping the puddin


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

haha what a hit, those cigars look delicious as does the knife and pudding!

Dave, I think he is calling you an old man who can't keep up with his bombings since he sent the pudding 

You guys are insane! Glad the WAR has been made public.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

You are both just plain nuts....










Congrats Dave, wtg Ron


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow those 8-9-8 look amazing. And that pudding looks delicious :biggrin:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Duck jerkey dog snacks... Pudding cups... Knives...

Well, it certainly is an original package.


----------



## Annie69 (Aug 23, 2011)

thats just sick!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats Dave! Nice hit!!!

Ron, out of this world brother...awesome!!!

Now, how in the HELL is anyone else supposed to measure up to something like that???

Just AWESOME!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

HTF cigars I understand, but HTF pudding?.....amazing..truly amazing.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Congrats Dave! Nice hit!!!
> 
> Ron, out of this world brother...awesome!!!
> 
> ...


it's not a competition,Tommy...this is just 2 old farts sending care packages to each other...awesome care packages,nonetheless....but it's the same principles as what us mere mortals do..just on a grander scale.....be proud of any bomb you send a brother,because when it comes to gifts from the heart,size doesn't matter one damn bit


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it's not a competition,Tommy...this is just 2 old farts sending care packages to each other...awesome care packages,nonetheless....but it's the same principles as what us mere mortals do..just on a grander scale.....be proud of any bomb you send a brother,because when it comes to gifts from the heart,size doesn't matter one damn bit


:amen: ...I know!

I just LOVE the "care" that goes into these "care" packages...and yes, _if it comes from the heart_...it should not matter, even if it's a hand written post card!!!

I love it...the love around here!

Thanks Pete!!! :thumb:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Too cool.... You guys are great!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Did Ray just say taht the knife looks delicious? Man, is the diet really getting to you that much?!?! AMAZING hit Ron...enjoy those Sir Smelvis! (like that needed to be said...)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Terry oh Terry are you still doing long haul over the road and can we make a deal?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Terry oh Terry are you still doing long haul over the road and can we make a deal?


Dave...FORGIVE me...but WHO is Terry??? :ask:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> ejgarnut


Still learning names here...it will take me a few years! :crash:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it's not a competition,Tommy...this is just 2 old farts sending care packages to each other...awesome care packages,nonetheless....but it's the same principles as what us mere mortals do..just on a grander scale.....be proud of any bomb you send a brother,because when it comes to gifts from the heart,size doesn't matter one damn bit


Great Point While Ron and I are having a blast I will tell you of a brother who felt the need to donate to the troops, He was out of work and his total humidor was empty waiting on a bundle he ordered, he sent 5 cigars and asked me to smoke one for myself. That is sacrifice and way important my respect for this man is out of this world.

To give when you have little is real giving.

Now That doesn't mean I don't like my pudding but it does mean that $1.50 cigar he sent me tasted like it was a gift from God himself. It was delicious even though it was not something I would ever buy or normally like. Rattling hope I'm making some sense!


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the best way to classify this is as an "EPIC CAREPACKAGE" I mean who does not love knives, cigars and pudding and then to aslo include mans best friend what could be better. 

I know my dog would go crazy or that stuff.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Great Point While Ron and I are having a blast I will tell you of a brother who felt the need to donate to the troops, He was out of work and his total humidor was empty waiting on a bundle he ordered, he sent 5 cigars and asked me to smoke one for myself. That is sacrifice and way important my respect for this man is out of this world.
> 
> To give when you have little is real giving.
> 
> Now That doesn't mean I don't like my pudding but it does mean that $1.50 cigar he sent me tasted like it was a gift from God himself. It was delicious even though it was not something I would ever buy or normally like. Rattling hope I'm making some sense!


Well put brother Dave! I can tell you, I have some really nice sticks that I have purchased, but they don't taste any better than anything that others have sent me. A gifted cigar is the cream of the crop...whether it is an OpusX or a Gran Habano Vintage.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Well put brother Dave! I can tell you, I have some really nice sticks that I have purchased, but they don't taste any better than anything that others have sent me. A gifted cigar is the cream of the crop...whether it is an OpusX or a Gran Habano Vintage.


Great story Dave...and Kipp! Good hearts around here...

Now, Kip...with that said, does the same go for a Ron Mexico?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Great story Dave...and Kipp! Good hearts around here...
> 
> Now, Kip...with that said, does the same go for a Ron Mexico?


Unfortunately it does...LOL I have smoked the Ron Mexico, and honestly, it wasn't THAT bad. Kind of mild...not really my "taste" but if I am gifted one, I will smoke it...as a matter of fact, I have 2 from the RMAS in my humi right now...


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn - I almost teared up over this - almost


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party but awesome camaraderie between two great guys. Thanks to both of you for sharing with all of us!! :yo:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I need pudding now for some weird reason.

Must..
BUY...
PUDDING.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Unfortunately it does...LOL I have smoked the Ron Mexico, and honestly, it wasn't THAT bad. Kind of mild...not really my "taste" *but if I am gifted one, I will smoke it*...as a matter of fact, I have 2 from the RMAS in my humi right now...


Really?

I am going to remember that... :mischief:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Really?
> 
> I am going to remember that... :mischief:


I take that back...I did pass the WSBS stink bomb along in the WTF pink pony pass...BUT, I have something in the works that is heading to Derek tomorrow...something that you WSBSers might appreciate. A Prototype, of sorts.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*Beautiful! ............ Just Beautiful!*

It's sure nice to see all the joy flowing...

Ya'll are some beautiful Bastages! :nod:

:rockon:

edit; virtual :bump2: included since it won't let me bump youse fellers...

.

.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol that's what you call a BOMB! TN toothpicks, an entire cache of awesome looking cigars, rations & damn near everything you need to survive in the wilderness. Great job Guys!! Awesome! :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

_<best read to Jeopardy them song>_









Nice. Gotta love the FOGs... :ss


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> _<best read to Jeopardy them song>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Damn - I almost teared up over this - almost


Oh heck, I did tear up and my throat kinda' choked up, etc. and I ain't afraid to admit it.

Seeing the way these two amazing brothers interact tells me a lot about how the world could be if we could all just settle the heck down with a good cigar and be of a giving heart. Sometimes that's where I think things have gone wrong in this world... so many have forgotten how to give.

But not on this forum. This forum is full of ladies and gentlemen who understand the meaning of unconditional giving.

You know, this forum seems to go through crummy times every now and again, feelings get hurt or something or other, but in the end, it's things like this that truly get everything back on track.

I'm damn proud to be here among you all.

Ron, what a great hit. Dave, you are one of the most deserving brothers out there. Enjoy!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

dacken said:


> I think the best way to classify this is as an "EPIC CAREPACKAGE" I mean who does not love knives, cigars and pudding and then to aslo include mans best friend what could be better.
> 
> I know my dog would go crazy or that stuff.


 I am getting the urge to start a new forum...pudding.com...pudding bombs...yeah that's it! These 2 are the best of BTOL! They set the tone of puff!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow that's off the hook!:attention:
You asked for it!:bolt:
Enjoy!:thumb:


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

When you send pudding, you have the pack the box to make the shipping worthwhile. :rofl: 

Don't worry, Ron will get what's coming to him. We all do. :thumb:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> _<best read to Jeopardy them song>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that is very true Terry. Amazing "care package" Dave! You deserved it after the bomb you laid down on Ron. :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Guy's
The 898's are 2001 other than some Punches that were cheap for a reason these are now my oldest box. Thanks again Old Man


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hey Guy's
> The 898's are 2001 other than some Punches that were cheap for a reason these are now my oldest box. Thanks again Old Man


now ain't you glad you came out of hiding and went to the post office...lol


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

All is can say is "Holy S**t"!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> now ain't you glad you came out of hiding and went to the post office...lol


Oh Yeah always bro our normal exchanges are always good this is a little more than usual. 
Thanks Bud!

Oh and you know what's coming dontcha :wink: But after the raffle. So your old ass can rest  I can too, even being so much younger rest is good LOL

:yo:

PS
Oh Yeah and I wanted to compliment you that was a mighty fine bomb for a newbie bomber your learning youngster ROTFLMAO


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Duck Jerky? Is it just me, or does that sound really good?...uh, I...I mean, ya know, for the dog


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes sir, when the masters at play, stuff like this happens. Nice haul. I was able to enjoy one of those original release Pedomos while at rons. Very smooth.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Terry oh Terry are you still doing long haul over the road and can we make a deal?


Damn straight Dave! I can back the trailer to your door & we can load it up bound for Tennesee! :dude:

all i can say is holy guacamole Ron! that was insanely awesome! :clap2::whoo::dude:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, you guys are nuts. Thank you for letting us see you're craziness!


----------

